# Aiuto Gentoo non si avvia

## iosci78

Buongiorno a tutti, avrei bisogno di un aiuto o suggerimento per risolvere un problema con un pc che ha come s.o. Gentoo, vi spiego i fatti:

Un mio collaboratore aveva installato il Gentoo su un pc che invia SMS tramite un software, questo computer a causa del guasto della M/b non è più utilizzabile, quindi ho comprato un nuovo computer e vorrei in qualche modo far ripartire il disco con Gentoo su questo nuovo hardware.

Qualcuno saprebbe indicarmi i passaggi per configurare sul disco rigido vecchio l'hardware nuovo (il collaboratore che ha installato gentoo non lavora più con me, e come avrete capito io non ne capisco molto di questo S.o.   :Embarassed:  )

Vi ringrazio anticipatamente per le risposte che invierete.

Saluti Iosci78

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Benvenuto sul forum gentoo!

Prima di partire dovresti dirci su che hardware girava prima e su quale vorresti farlo girare ore.

Se le due architetture sono completamente differenti probabilmente sara' difficile che parta sulla nuova macchina.

----------

## iosci78

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> Benvenuto sul forum gentoo!
> 
> Prima di partire dovresti dirci su che hardware girava prima e su quale vorresti farlo girare ore.
> 
> Se le due architetture sono completamente differenti probabilmente sara' difficile che parta sulla nuova macchina.

 

Grazie.....

Il vecchio computer aveva architettura Intel Atom, quello nuovo è un Intel I3 di settima generazione

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Ma la gentoo su vecchio pc era aggiornata? 

Ti chiedo questo perche' non so quanto senso abbia cercare di metterla a posto che poi tanto non riesci piu' ad aggiornarla.

Come mai non cerchi di fare un'installazione ex novo

----------

## iosci78

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> Ma la gentoo su vecchio pc era aggiornata? 
> 
> Ti chiedo questo perche' non so quanto senso abbia cercare di metterla a posto che poi tanto non riesci piu' ad aggiornarla.
> 
> Come mai non cerchi di fare un'installazione ex novo

 

Nel vecchio Gentoo è installato un software che non riesco a reperire, per questo servirebbe che ripartisse !!

(Scusa per la risposta terdiva ma nel week-end sono rientrato a casa per votare)

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Beh per prima cosa fai un backup del vecchio hd.

Per prima cosa proverei la via piu' semplice ovvero metti il vecchio hd nel nuovo pc e vedi se parte. Probabilmente dovrai entrare nel bios e dire di partire in bios legacy mode e non EFI.

Inizia a provare cosi' se non funziona proveremo altre vie   :Very Happy:  ma assicurati prima di fare un backup completo dell'hd che se qualcosa va storto puoi tornare alla situazione iniziale

----------

## iosci78

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> Beh per prima cosa fai un backup del vecchio hd.
> 
> Per prima cosa proverei la via piu' semplice ovvero metti il vecchio hd nel nuovo pc e vedi se parte. Probabilmente dovrai entrare nel bios e dire di partire in bios legacy mode e non EFI.
> 
> Inizia a provare cosi' se non funziona proveremo altre vie   ma assicurati prima di fare un backup completo dell'hd che se qualcosa va storto puoi tornare alla situazione iniziale

 

Questi passaggi li ho già fatti.... e quando provo ad avviare rimane il cursore il alto a sinistra e non carica più nulla (per ore)   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Ok il prossimo passo e' partire con una livecd (usa systemrescuecd basata su gentoo) provare a fare il chroot (salta il passo dove decomprime i file di sistema) nelle partizioni esistenti e se funziona ricompilare tutto cambiando le CFLAGS nel make.conf per la nuova architettura.

----------

## iosci78

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> Ok il prossimo passo e' partire con una livecd (usa systemrescuecd basata su gentoo) provare a fare il chroot (salta il passo dove decomprime i file di sistema) nelle partizioni esistenti e se funziona ricompilare tutto cambiando le CFLAGS nel make.conf per la nuova architettura.

 

Provo la procedura che mi hai dato, e ti faccio sapere 

Grazie

----------

